# First Time IGH Build Any Tips



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've just picked up a Raleigh XXIX. It's an early version without the split seat stay for a belt drive. I was thinking a nice 8 sp IGH hub would make a good winter project. Any tips for a first timer?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

CS2 said:


> ...Any tips for a first timer?


Get an Alfine 8, do everything by the book, ask for help here when you get stuck.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> ask for help here when you get stuck.


 That will be sooner than later. Does anyone make Alfine 8 wheelsets that are disc compatible?


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

Just food for thought. Have you ever considered a Rohloff ? Yup lots of coin, but imho money well spent.


----------



## normchuck (Feb 10, 2010)

Rohloff's work well


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

CS2 said:


> That will be sooner than later. Does anyone make Alfine 8 wheelsets that are disc compatible?


Alfine 8 is a disc compatible hub. Is there a local shop known for good wheels? There's nothing special about an Alfine 8 hub'ed wheel on a 29'er rim. You can go 32h or 36H, I prefer DT, WheelSmith or PhilWood 2.0 straight gauge spokes on an MTB wheel.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> Alfine 8 is a disc compatible hub. Is there a local shop known for good wheels? There's nothing special about an Alfine 8 hub'ed wheel on a 29'er rim. You can go 32h or 36H, I prefer DT, WheelSmith or PhilWood 2.0 straight gauge spokes on an MTB wheel.


I'm heading over to one tonight. So, I'll check and see if they can do it.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I had planned on getting this set for my Trek Sawyer. Handspun Shimano Alfine Wheels - Outside Outfitters

I have never done anything like this before either. I think I want to do the 11 speed now....gonna try to hold off until winter.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm suba said:


> Just food for thought. Have you ever considered a Rohloff ? Yup lots of coin, but imho money well spent.


Actually, I was pricing hubs this morning.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Tunalic said:


> I had planned on getting this set for my Trek Sawyer. Handspun Shimano Alfine Wheels - Outside Outfitters
> 
> I have never done anything like this before either. I think I want to do the 11 speed now....gonna try to hold off until winter.


Are you a really fast rider? I run an Alfine 8 and rarely touch the 8th gear on singletrack. I'm running 39:24 chainring:cog ratio on a 29er and that puts me at 20mph at 90 rpm cadence in 8th. I'm usually in 4th in twisty singletrack, 6th when it opens up a bit.

I think they went with gearing in the wrong direction with the 11. It adds some taller gears. Good for the road. Bad for off road. I wanted lower gears.

I'd go 8 and save a buck. If you're going to spend some more money, spend a LOT more with a Rohloff and get some seriously low (and high) gear range.

I can vouch for those Handspun wheels. They're a good deal and do the job.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a '11 Kona Dr. Fine that came with Alfine 8 and just thought I would go ahead and get the 11 and put it on the Sawyer. I think I got all parts for 11 except the Hub. Plan on starting with 36:20. Also, I have a 22t cog and the original 32t chainring . Was gonna just play around with it and see what I like. I may wind up swapping it over to the Kona. Shipped I can get the 11 for $386 now. I got to wait a while before the Rohloff though.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Tunalic said:


> ...get the 11...Shipped I can get the 11 for $386 now.....


Great price, where?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Wiggle. Wiggle | Shimano Alfine 11-Speed Disc Hub without Fittings Hubs


----------



## pikls_94 (Sep 13, 2012)

i've not read the earlier posts, but shimano alfine 8. i had one for 4-5 years, worked beautifully, smooth every time, no maintenance. the only thing that stopeed it working was being hit by a car


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Close but no cigar, that's £386.99 not $386 

Got mine about 18 months ago from on one for about £410 for a complete hub and finishing kit.
£349.99 for an Alfine 11 hub only.
£159.99 for an Alfine 8 hub only.

I would recommend a Rohloff over an Alfine if price is not an issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I just happen to have an A8 with trigger shifter I was thinking of selling. It's laced to a Stan's Flow rim. It's in really good shape. Maybe 100 miles. It's been on and off a SS bike that I didn't ride much and have recently sold. It's all set up and works great. I would imagine you could just put it on and go. Let me know if you are interested. bsdctx (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

-jes said:


> Close but no cigar, that's £386.99 not $386


I ordered one last night for $386.63, entire kit with shifter and small parts came to $463.72. My credit card company called to check for fraud (overseas charge) and the charge has been made in $$. I took the free delivery option so I expect it'll take a few weeks to make it to my address. I just checked the link, still shows $386.63.

Now I need to decide which bike to put it on :thumbsup:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 7 bikes with igh. I have the alfine 8, 11, nuvinci 360, nexus 7, 3. 

The 8 speed was on my 29er and now on my cannondale hooligan and have the 11 on my fat tire, my 29er now runs the nuvinci....

The 8 is the best trade off for ratio, weight, price etc.....

I prefer the way my nuvinci rides but again a minority preference....


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> I ordered one last night for $386.63, entire kit with shifter and small parts came to $463.72. My credit card company called to check for fraud (overseas charge) and the charge has been made in $$. I took the free delivery option so I expect it'll take a few weeks to make it to my address. I just checked the link, still shows $386.63.
> 
> Now I need to decide which bike to put it on :thumbsup:


In that case wow ....... an absolute bargain equating to £285.80 well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I had to go ahead and pull the trigger! Last time I posted a bike frame deal they sold out. $386.63 through Paypal.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

That is weird, when you change the country to ship to the price reduces drastically, everywhere except the UK, it even drops to £232.91 for Jersey which is an island in the English Channel and is part of the UK (although has different tax levels)

Wish my brother still lived there 

If you don't live in the UK grab a bargain.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

-jes said:


> ...Jersey which is an island in the English Channel....


We know Jersey, which exit is that?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> We know Jersey, which exit is that?


One heading to the south coast with a ferry port at end, say Portsmouth 

Good find by the way pursuiter :thumbsup:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Hub came from Wiggle Thursday (4 days). Impressed...now the fun begins!


----------

